# Bonfire?



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

Does Bonfire make good snowboarding jackets and pants? thx


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes.
10char


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

seeing as they are salomon (last i checked) they should!

their boots are epic too!


----------



## trevk#07 (Nov 3, 2008)

i got a bonfire jacket (forget what model exactly) and its great. good waterproofing and its very warm. lots a little pockets and shit too to keep random things in.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

As stated above by others, Bonfire is good, especially for the price. I personally don't own any Bonfire but I have heard a decent amount of good things adout them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

thx for the help guys. i think im going to get a jacket and pants from bonfire


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

really good stuff


----------

